# Irish electrician trying to find work in Toronto



## cboourns (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi I recently arrived in Toronto from Cork Ireland. I'm a fully qualified electrician with ten years experience, I realize I have to have the red seal to work here and have applied to do it. So my question is does anyone know of any companies that would take me on temporarily while I'm waiting for my red seal. Also does anyone know how long the whole process of gaining your 339a licence takes? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

